# toddler with hand-foot-mouth disease won't nurse!!!



## vancouverlori (Sep 5, 2003)

OK, so DD got Hand, Foot and Mouth Disease from my sister (who got it from her son who got it at some drop-in mom and tot thing), then DS got it (and me, of course!) We went to see the doc tonight just to be sure (my boss was stressing about it) and he confirmed my self-diagnosis. But I think he was slightly puzzled about my main concern.









DS was listless and had a fairly high fever, but the fever broke last night and he's definitely feeling better (but not 100%). Problem - he hasn't nursed since Tuesday after I got home from work.

I went to nurse him to sleep that night, and he put his mouth on me and just pulled away. He fussed a little, but did end up going to sleep ok without nursing. Then he woke once, peed (we're EC'ing) and again, wouldn't nurse, so I held him until he went back to sleep. The second time he woke up, he still wouldn't nurse, though he did sort of hold the nipple in his mouth for a few minutes, but he got really upset and I was so engorged. I tried to pump but of course he was screaming, so it wasn't too effective! I fed him what I had pumped, and a little cold water, but he was still freaking out. So DH took him out driving while I pumped and then got some sleep.

My Avent pump is ok, but not really up to the task, and it's making my thumb hurt and go numb. I'm thinking of going out to rent a good electric pump tomorrow.

Has anyone else had this happen? When did baby start nursing again? I'm so afraid he's going to wean because of this, and he's only 15 months - I don't think he's ready, and I know I'm not.







I'm worried he'll forget how to nurse, or refuse to nurse because he can only remember the pain. The doc suggested something to numb his mouth, like lidocaine or ambesol, but I don't think that'll do the trick. Any other ideas?

And how do you pump while there's a toddler underfoot? He gets upset and tries to pull the pump away. I offer him some and he takes it, but it took me nearly an hour this evening, between pumping and keeping him busy! (we got felt markers all over everywhere!)

sigh, pumping time again...

-Lori


----------



## jacksmama (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi Lori: My son just got over this about a week ago. Although he didn't stop nursing he did, for a few days, complain intermittently while nursing or eating and he did drastically cut down. My ped recommended 1/2 tsp maalox and 1/2 tsp bendryl every 4-6 hours to help ease the discomfort of the mouth lesions to help with the nursing. I did give ds this and it seemed to help. She said the maalox has an anesthetic quality and it soothes the sores. I have never heard of this...but I was willing to try!

Other than that we just sort stumbled through the worst of it and now he's nursing like a champ again. I know that's not too much help. Hopefully someone can give your more info and tips.

Hang in there mama!


----------



## beebs (May 1, 2003)

ugh, we just got over this too. not much sleep for either of us. DD (14mo) kept nursing, in fact that's all she wanted to do the one day she had a fever, so i don't know when yours will start back up. but in the meantime, try to prevent dehydration. we did cold young coconut water, licorice root tea (supposed to soothe mouth sores), ice cream, sorbet, yogurt, fruit juice jello...maybe the cold stuff will numb his mouth sufficiently so that he'll nurse. renting a pump might be a good idea.

we also tried the maalox/benadryl thing, not sure if it helped our DD. tylenol did nothing. homeopathics (mercurius) may have helped, but i think it was just time. took about 10 days of lots of nightwaking, clinging to me, and not eating too much (we ec, too, and it kinda made nights that much more hellish) to get somewhat back to normal.

hope he feels better soon, and hope you get some rest!!


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Hugs to you.

DS and I both had this recently. He basically stopped eating for three or four days and would only take a bottle(he stopped nursing already) maybe twice a day. He was miserable. But then on the fourth day it got a lot better. I'm sure when the sores start to heal your ds will start nursing again.

Having had the sores in my mouth, I can tell you that they HURT SOOOOO BAD. I couldn't eat anything, couldn't talk because of a sore on my tounge. It was horrible. I kept thinking how I had it easy because I could understand what was happening but my poor DS had no clue why his mouth hurt and why he couldn't eat.

Hang in there, he should start feeling better and eating again soon!


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

liquorice tea

Here's my first post on MDC about it (from here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ce#post1953002). I've posted this info. several times since:

Quote:

First of all, it is probably waaaaay past that little epidemic for everyone here; but, my household was hit by the coxsackie virus in July. The pixie got it, then my husband and then the babysitter. I, apparently, am immune. I dimly recall having something like it when I was 11. Or 12. Whatever.

I actually called the paediatrician. AND, he actually called back. He said "You guys NEVER call. Something must be really wrong." I said that my son hadn't nursed for over 24 hours and wasn't eating or drinking anything and was just crying and poking at his mouth. He immediately said "He's got cold sores, probably from the coxsackie virus. Common as mud. Give him liquorice tea. For other patients, I'd say tylenol, but I know you wouldn't use it, so, for you, get some liquorice tea in front of him and see if he'll drink it." We went in the next morning and got an in person confirmation of his over-the-phone diagnosis and, yup, it was coxsackie. LOTS of cold sores. He also had had a very short-lived (1 hour, no treatment, we were on an airplane at the time) sty four days before and a greenish-white discharge in his diaper three days before (I gave him chewable Vit. C and Cranberry tablets, he ate a bunch). Funny moving-target set of symptoms.

*BUT, for future reference everyone, the liquorice tea did the trick. My pixie drank 300 ml (about 1.5 cups) in one shot as soon as I put the cup in front of him and then looked up and said very clearly "Mouth hurts!". He hadn't been able to say anything clearly for a whole day before this. And he drank a whole lot of that stuff. It is soothing and mucilagenous and an adrenal booster and helps healing. He was back to normal in another day.*

Then the husband got it. It took him a week to get over it. And then our babysitter got it the day before she was leaving on vacation. I forced her to take some of the herbs we had used to good effect. (I think she was a little leery of them, even though she has no objection to giving them to our little one when he needs them.)

Ha, ha. What fun.
It'll be over soon.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

We had it last year too.

DD stopped nursing for about 2 days, I had never pumped or expressed before and was sooooo engorged so....dh drained my boob









We did the licorice tea as well as a homepathic supplement Antinomium Tart 30C and dd was better in about 24 hours after the first pellet.

She is still nursing today at 36 months!!!

HTH


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

My son and I had this in Aug. My case was worse than his. He was able to eat and drink with minimal fussing, thank God. My case was horrible. My mouth hurt so much it was unbelievable. I could only eat popsicles for two days and even that was hard. After two days I could eat cold pudding. It was that bad. I have never experienced such pain. I think it was worse than childbirth! Far worse!

I mention this so that you will understand why your son doesn't want anything in his mouth, including your breast. We had some luck with the Benedryl/Maalox combo and I did use Ibuprofen. I wish I had known about the licorice tea. Maybe try that?

I would just focus on keeping him hydrated with whatever he will take. The good news is that most cases seem to turn the corner fast. I had about 3 solid days of misery and on the fourth day, I began to feel better and could eat more. I was uncomfortable but not in horrible pain. It was then easier to eat. I hope your son heals fast and I am sure he will want to BF again when he is ready and feels hungry and able! (I didn't have much appetite, either..)


----------



## vancouverlori (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, we're all feeling much better, and DS is back to nursing. It did seem to take a little over 48 hours, but then he went back (oh sweet relief!). He's just a little frustrated now about the low supply so we're working on that (fenugreek). I actually never got a chance to get anything for his pain, we just waited it out. It was odd, because he was willing to eat anything else (even mini-wheats and crackers), he just wouldn't suck. Thank you all for your advice, shared experiences and support!

-Lori


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for pointing me to this thread Lori. My ds seems to be much better. He came down with it on Sunday night. He still has not nursed since last Monday. I am pumping and know that my supply is pitiful. He is eating well.

This morning when I offered him the breast he pulled my shirt down and said "no, all done". I am worried that he is just that, done. We have had so many bf problems that I don't blame him for quiting.

He doesnt seem sad or wanting to nurse. In fact he is sleeping better than ever! I am just beside myself not knowing what to do. I mean, I can't force him to nurse, I can't trick him into it. I can't use a puppet to intice him (tried). Sister can't get him to nurse.

Anyone have any ideas?

Victorian


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

forgot to add that he is more than willing to drink what I pump. In fact, if I ask him if h e wants to nurse, he will go get the pump stuff for me out of the kitchen. DH thinks that he has discovered the ease of drinking bm out of a cup and that I should not give it to him (i.e. freeze it) and make him nurse if he wants the milk. Does anyone else think this would work? If i did this, I would have to pump while he is not looking because I wants to drink it as I pump.

V.


----------



## vancouverlori (Sep 5, 2003)

umm, you may want to post your question as a separate thread, but here's some info I came across:

relactation "boot camp"
maybe a little extreme for your situation, but could be adapted to suit you.

kellymom page on milk supply issues
has lots of info on increasing milk supply.

DS is still a little frustrated about the low milk supply, but at least he is nursing. I'm using fenugreek seed capsules, and if it's going to help me, it should do so in the next day or so - it takes 2 to 3 days to kick in, and you have to take at least 6 grams a day (I'm now doing 2 x 900mg 3 or 4 x a day). Having read some of those articles, I'm now going to add oatmeal for breakfast. One milk-supply-increasing thing they didn't mention is papaya. My MIL (who's chinese) recommended it after DS was born and I think it did increase my supply a little.

Can you get your hands on a hospital-grade pump (you may need to rent for 2 weeks or so) and a supplemental nursing system or Lact-Aid? Then you can insist that your DS only get EBM from the SNS/LactAid while nursing. Dunno how well that'll work with a toddler. I can just see mine yarding on the tubes!







Drinking lots of water and plenty of skin to skin time may be helpful too. It's so hard at this age, so little info. Maybe there's something in "Mothering Your Nursing Toddler"? I don't have a copy, but I'm sure someone here must!

Good luck!
-Lori


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

I have the pump (rented it) and got some fenugreek. We have always co-slept. I have fought low supply his whole life and used supplemental milk for 8 months. Have the SNS and just put down the book. I guess I will just keep pumping and hope for the best. Tried to get him to nurse this morning in his sleep and he started to bawl









Victoria


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

Maybe I missed something here, but could it be possible he is just ready to wean? You could still give him the BM from a cup if you want. I think some babies are just ready sooner and maybe the difficulties you had rushed things along, but that is not your fault. He may just think it is far more grown-up to drink from a cup and has decided he is not a "baby" anymore? You dont' say how old he is, but it sound like at least 18 mos?

My son took readily to a bottle (of course) when we had BF issues and I ended up quitting. Then at one year he couldn't wait to ditch the bottle for a cup. He never even looked back. Some babies just are like that.

Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Victorian*
I have the pump (rented it) and got some fenugreek. We have always co-slept. I have fought low supply his whole life and used supplemental milk for 8 months. Have the SNS and just put down the book. I guess I will just keep pumping and hope for the best. Tried to get him to nurse this morning in his sleep and he started to bawl









Victoria


----------



## allbrightmama (Aug 8, 2004)

Victorian- I have been there! Ds had coxsackie and would drink and eat but wouldn't nurse. Sucking was very painful for him. I was convinced he was weaning. Even after he was feeling better he still acted hateful toward my breasts but was miserable without nursing. I talked to a LLL leader about tips on overcoming a nursing strike and eventually we made it through his fear that nursing would hurt. We went over a week without breastfeeding but when he finally tried he was so excited to be nursing again that he kept popping off my breast to giggle!
Pumping was difficult for me too. Ds didn't even want to see my breasts. I didn't pump as much as I should have and my supply did drop.
I hope you can find a happy way through this difficult patch! Don't lose hope. You may find yourself with a giggling nursling in your lap before you know it!

ETA Ds also had his best nights of sleep during that nursing strike. How frustrating! No amount of trickery would entice him to nurse then or sleep through the night now. I am still VERY happy to have my nursling back.


----------

